# andare a + verbo in infinito



## francisgranada

Ciao e buona sera a tutti,

La mia domanda è, se sia corretto usare il verbo _andare _per indicare un _futuro prossimo_ o per esprimere _l'intenzione di far qualcosa _(incluso i casi quando di fatto non bisogna "spostarsi" fisicamente).

Contesto/Esempi:

Domani vado a comprar un libro
Domani vado ad alzarmi presto
Ora vado a dirti che non mi sento bene
Adesso vado a leggere un libro  _(senza allontanarmi dal mio posto...)_
Vado a cantarvi una bella canzone   _(rimango seduto, non vado ad alcuna parte...) _
Andiamo a vedere cosa c'è scritto nel dizionario  _(senza far un passo ...)

_Grazie in anticipo_.
_


----------



## ElFrikiChino

francisgranada said:


> Ciao e buona sera a tutti,
> 
> La mia domanda è, se sia corretto usare il verbo _andare _per indicare un _futuro prossimo_ o per esprimere _l'intenzione di far qualcosa _(incluso i casi quando di fatto non bisogna "spostarsi" fisicamente).
> 
> Contesto/Esempi:
> 
> Domani vado a comprar un libro  ma è un presente con valore di futuro, e andare significa andare, non perde il suo significato per indicare solo un'azione futura.
> Domani vado ad alzarmi presto
> Ora vado a dirti che non mi sento bene
> Adesso vado a leggere un libro  _(senza allontanarmi dal mio posto...)_  lo puoi dire, ma significa che ti alzi, prendi un libro e lo leggi.
> Vado a cantarvi una bella canzone   _(rimango seduto, non vado ad alcuna parte...) _
> Andiamo a vedere cosa c'è scritto nel dizionario  _(senza far un passo ...)
> 
> _Grazie in anticipo_.
> _



Però non so la regola che ammette l'uso di andare in senso di futuro nell'ultima frase. Pensandoci un attimo ti dico però che "andare a vedere" è una costruzione piuttosto usata e spesso ha valore di futuro, ma non sempre.


----------



## infinite sadness

francisgranada said:


> Ciao e buona sera a tutti,
> 
> La mia domanda è, se sia corretto usare il verbo _andare _per indicare un _futuro prossimo_ o per esprimere _l'intenzione di far qualcosa _(incluso i casi quando di fatto non bisogna "spostarsi" fisicamente).
> 
> Contesto/Esempi:
> 
> Domani vado a comprar un libro
> Domani vado ad alzarmi presto
> Ora vado vengo a dirti che non mi sento bene
> Adesso vado a leggere un libro  _(senza allontanarmi dal mio posto...)_
> Vado a cantarvi una bella canzone   _(rimango seduto, non vado ad alcuna parte...) _
> Andiamo a vedere cosa c'è scritto nel dizionario  _(senza far un passo ...)
> 
> _Grazie in anticipo_.
> _


----------



## olaszinho

Ciao Francis
Tutte le frasi sono scorrette, però due o tre di esse possono avere un senso compiuto in italiano, se si sottintende uno spostamento fisico. Domani vado a comprare un libro: uscirò ed andrò in un negozio. In italiano non esiste il verbo andare + infinito come in spagnolo, portoghese o francese. Per indicare un'azione imminente puoi usare il presente semplice, o la perifrasi stare per + infinito o il futuro semplice.
Domani andrò/vado al mercato.
Sto per andare a letto: fra poco ci andrò.
Purtroppo però, debbo ammettere, questa costruzione perifrastica sta sempre più prendendo piede anche in Italia, frasi del tipo: andrò a fare, vado a discutere, senza implicare nessuno spostamento, sono sempre più diffuse, sebbene siano ancora considerate scorrette dalla grammatica normativa. A me pare, tuttavia, che quest'uso o abuso sia piuttosto recente.


----------



## francisgranada

olaszinho said:


> ...Tutte le frasi sono scorrette ...


Grazie mille  ...! (sto scherzando  - gli esempi li ho scelti ovviamente aposta, per vedere le  opinioni competenti).




> ... due o tre di esse possono avere un senso compiuto in italiano, se si sottintende uno spostamento fisico....


Praticamente la stessa cosa la dice anche _ElFrikiChino_ (ed è anche la mia intuizione). Questa sarebbe quindi la risposta per quanto riguarda la "correttezza" dell'uso.



> ... debbo ammettere, questa costruzione perifrastica sta sempre più prendendo piede anche in Italia, frasi del tipo: andrò a fare, vado a discutere, senza implicare nessuno spostamento, sono sempre più diffuse ...


Confermato anche da _Infinite Sadness_. Infine, è il proprio motivo della mia domanda, cioè non sono stato siccuro _quando _si usa così (sia corretto o no)  e se un tale uso venga "ufficialmente riconosciuto".

Grazie per le vostre risposte.


----------



## infinite sadness

Credo sia dovuto a un fenomeno di imitazione.


----------



## francisgranada

infinite sadness said:


> Credo sia dovuto a un fenomeno di imitazione.



Sì, o con altre parole si tratta d'un senso/uso figurativo. Secondo me una tale "evoluzione" dell'uso del verbo _andare _è infine "psicologicamente" spontanea, anche se strettamente dicendo non troppo corretta (perché si perde il proprio "valore" del verbo _andare_). 

Questo lo dico perché questo tipo d'uso lo troviamo anche nello spagnolo, portoghese e  francese (come dice _Olaszinho),_ ma anche nelle lingue non romaniche (ungherese, lingue slave ... e se non mi sbaglio allora anche nell'inglese).


----------



## Necsus

Dal Treccani:
*7.* Seguìto dalla prep. _a_ e un infinito, essere in procinto di, stare per: _gli sta peggio quel malato e pare che vada a morire_ (Fucini); tranne rari casi, nei quali (come nell’es. ora dato) ha accezioni di tono particolare, è un francesismo, a lungo censurato e sconsigliato, oggi molto com. (così, per es.: _il passo che ora vado a leggervi_, per il più semplice «che ora vi leggerò»; _lo spettacolo va a incominciare_, per «sta per cominciare»).


----------



## olaszinho

Nessuna delle mie grammatiche, non ho il dizionario Treccani, comtempla il verbo andare più infinito in funzione di futuro imminente. In tutti questi casi, le perifrasi verbali consigliate sono, come ha già affermato Necsus: essere in procinto di; essere/stare lì lì per; stare più infinito. Il verbo andare, unito al gerundio di un verbo, indica invece la continuità o la frequenza dell'azione di tale verbo: andava dicendo a tutti; il male va peggiorando. 
Come già asserito, l'uso del verbo andare più infinito è certamente in espansione nella lingua italiana, ciò non toglie che sia ancora avvertito da molti come poco corretto, soprattutto in un testo scritto. Inoltre, non mi pare che tale perifrasi possa in tutti i casi rappresentare un'azione futura, come avviene in spagnolo o francese. Se dico: domani vado a comprare un libro, non s'intende che comprerò un libro, ma piuttosto che andrò a comprarlo in libreria. Una novità recente e tipica dell'italiano, a differenza di altre lingue, è l'uso del futuro più infinito: "andrò a fare" al posto del più scorrevole e corretto "farò". Non c'entra nulla con quest'argomento, ma un uso particolarissimo del verbo andare più infinito si ha in catalano, con risultati completamente diversi rispetto alle altre lingue romanze.


----------



## LemonEvo

francisgranada said:


> Ciao e buona sera a tutti,
> 
> La mia domanda è, se sia corretto usare il verbo _andare _per indicare un _futuro prossimo_ o per esprimere _l'intenzione di far qualcosa _(incluso i casi quando di fatto non bisogna "spostarsi" fisicamente).




Buongiorno a Tutti,
se non ho mal interpretato la domanda posta da francisgranada,
penso che "la-frase" si possa costruire con il verbo _andare _,
ma nel "modo" e "tempo" appropriati: [da prendere con le dovute precauzioni]

- "... i versi del poema che andremo a leggere..."             [Figurativo, non ci spostiamo fisicamente]
- "... il progetto [di lavoro] che andremo ad analizzare..."  [          //                   //                   ]
- "... la tesi che andremo a dimostrare..."                       [          //                   //                   ]

ps. piccola curiosità:  
"andremo" potrebbe non voler specificare "*noi* andremo", ma "*io *andrò" [pluralis maiestatis]


----------



## annapo

francisgranada said:


> Ciao e buona sera a tutti,
> 
> La mia domanda è, se sia corretto usare il verbo _andare _per indicare un _futuro prossimo_ o per esprimere _l'intenzione di far qualcosa _(incluso i casi quando di fatto non bisogna "spostarsi" fisicamente).
> 
> Contesto/Esempi:
> 
> Domani vado a comprar un libro
> Domani vado ad alzarmi presto
> Ora vado a dirti che non mi sento bene
> Adesso vado a leggere un libro _(senza allontanarmi dal mio posto...)_
> Vado a cantarvi una bella canzone _(rimango seduto, non vado ad alcuna parte...) _
> Andiamo a vedere cosa c'è scritto nel dizionario _(senza far un passo ...)_
> 
> Grazie in anticipo_._


 
"andare a " ha vari significati:

il più comune è quello che esprime *il moto a luogo*, ovvero un movimento verso una destinazione, che può essere una destinazione fisica (reale):
_tra poco/domani/prima o poi vado a comprarmi un libro_
o figurata:
_con la fantasia vado ad esplorare altri mondi_

l'essere sul punto di fare qualcosa (in cui è sinonimo di: _stare per_ ...):
_andiamo ad affrontare uno degli argomenti più importanti del programma di storia_
_andiamo a vedere cosa dice la Treccani in proposito..._
_ora vado ad illustrarvi le caratteristiche del prodotto _

*andare a + inf* *non ha* in italiano (a differenza che in spagnolo) il significato di "futuro intenzionale": per esprimere il quale, l'italiano usa la parafrasi: _ho intenzione di ... (et similia)_

perciò in italiano dire:
_Domani vado ad alzarmi presto_
non ha nessun significato.

Un italiano direbbe invece:
_domani ho intenzione/ ho in programma/ ho idea/ ecc di alzarmi presto_


----------



## francisgranada

LemonEvo said:


> ps. piccola curiosità:
> "andremo" potrebbe non voler specificare "*noi* andremo", ma "*io *andrò" [pluralis maiestatis]



Sì, succede anche in altre lingue. Nonostante ciò io non lo definirei come _pluralis maiestatis_ (almeno non in tutti i casi) ma piuttosto come un _uso impersonale o generale _(qualcuno _di noi_, ma non necessariamente _io_). 



annapo said:


> ... perciò in italiano dire:
> _Domani vado ad alzarmi presto_
> non ha nessun significato
> 
> Un italiano direbbe invece:
> _domani ho intenzione/ ho in programma/ ho idea/ ecc di alzarmi presto_
> ...



Chiaro, anche a me suona male. Semplicemente direi  "domani voglio alzarmi presto" o "domani mi alzerò presto", a seconda di quello che _di fatto_ voglio esprimere.


----------



## ElFrikiChino

Necsus said:


> Dal Treccani:
> *7.* Seguìto dalla prep. _a_ e un infinito, essere in procinto di, stare per: _gli sta peggio quel malato e pare che vada a morire_ (Fucini); tranne rari casi, nei quali (come nell’es. ora dato) ha accezioni di tono particolare, è un francesismo, a lungo censurato e sconsigliato, oggi molto com. (così, per es.: _il passo che ora vado a leggervi_, per il più semplice «che ora vi leggerò»; _lo spettacolo va a incominciare_, per «sta per cominciare»).



Lo so che non è strettamente connesso alla domanda al topic, ma mi ha fatto venire in mente una cosa secondo me interessante.
Un mio prof di spagnolo la settimana scorsa ci ha fatto notare una grande differenza tra le grammatiche spagnole e le italiane: le italiane presentano esempi tratti da opere letterarie, con autori ben definiti, mentre quelle spagnole si concentrano più sull'uso "reale" della lingua, come la usano i parlanti. E lo stesso vale per i dizionari (almeno quelli che ho avuto sotto mano negli ultimi anni): danno sempre esempi letterari, che sappiamo contano fino a un certo punto date le libertà che possono prendersi gli scrittori. Io sono d'accordo sul fatto che dovremmo concentrarci di più sull'uso normale che i parlanti fanno della lingua (senza ovviamente eccedere eliminando per esempio periodi ipotetici, congiuntivi e condizionali).
Il Treccani potrà anche ammetterne l'uso citando Fucini, ma io non ho mai sentito nessuno usare queste espressioni in situazioni quotidiane.


----------



## annapo

La perifrastica attiva latina esprimeva una serie di sfumature di futuro differenti rispetto al futuro semplice: intenzionalità, imminenza, destino ecc.
In pratica con la perifrastica il latino liquidava tutti i nostri: sto per, sono sul punto di, mi accingo a, ho intenzione di, sono destinato a 

Ave caesar, morituri te salutant
Bellum scripturus sum, quod populus Romanus cum Iugurtha, rege Numidarum, gessit

ma questo prova che il futuro "intenzionale" è una caratteristica delle nostre lingue per eredità lontana...


----------



## infinite sadness

Vado a scrivere la guerra che il popolo romano gestì con Giugurta, re dei Numidi.


----------



## Necsus

ElFrikiChino said:


> Il Treccani potrà anche ammetterne l'uso citando Fucini, ma io non ho mai sentito nessuno usare queste espressioni in situazioni quotidiane.


Guarda che nel Treccani viene detto che il costrutto è 'oggi molto comune', e Fucini non è certo citato a dimostrazione di questo. E se ne stiamo parlando qui è perché effettivamente oggi è comunemente usato.

Così anche il Garzanti:
13 seguito da un infinito introdotto da a, ha valore fraseologico: [...] | talvolta significa essere sul punto di, stare per: lo spettacolo va a incominciare.

E così gli altri vocabolari, in questo studio, che qualcuno potrebbe trovare interessante:
«[...] un riferimento è presente nel grande Battaglia (1961: 454) in cui troviamo: [...] — andare a (seguito da un infinito): stare per, incominciare, essere imminente.
I vocabolari di recentissima pubblicazione, ad esempio il DISC (1997) e lo Zingarelli (1999), includono solamente il costrutto passivo con il participio passato e quello gerundiviale.
Fa eccezione il De Mauro (1999: 266) in cui è riportata la seguente spiegazione: seguito da a e da un infinito, con valore fraseologico: la penna è andata a finire per terra, a. a bocciare; stare per, essere sul punto di: lo spettacolo va a cominciare. Grammatiche recenti omettono il costrutto, così ad esempio quelle di Schwarze (1988) e Serianni (1989). In Maiden & Robustelli (2000: 290) troviamo che il costrutto per l’espressione di un significato futurale è considerato escluso in italiano [...]».

E più avanti viene detto:
«Benché la forma sia regolarmente registrata nei testi sia antichi che moderni, la minore attenzione che le è stata attribuita potrebbe dipendere dal fatto che sia percepita come meno stabile di quelle con il gerundio e il participio passato nella sua organicità sintattica e semantica. A questo punto ci si può chiedere se sia lecito parlare di un costrutto perifrastico unitario e se anche questa forma come le altre due si sia avviata verso un processo di grammaticalizzazione o se non si tratti di un caso di grammaticalizzazione interrotta.»


----------



## francisgranada

Grazie per le risposte.


----------



## annapo

ElFrikiChino said:


> Il Treccani potrà anche ammetterne l'uso citando Fucini, ma io non ho mai sentito nessuno usare queste espressioni in situazioni quotidiane.


 
Bé, insomma. Prova a guardare una delle tante trasmissioni di cucina che in Italia oggigiorno impazzano tanto. Io ho sentito continuamente usare espressioni del tipo:
_"e adesso, andiamo a preparare una panna acida per la guarnizione"_
_"o ora, andiamo a stendere la sfoglia per la pasta ripiena"_
_"andiamo a ricavare una montagnola con la farina, in cui andiamo a mettere le uova, il lievito e il sale"_

oppure le previsioni del tempo:
_"e ora andiamo ad esaminare la situazione delle massime e minime per la giornata di domani"_

la verità che questa forma, benchè oggettivamente antipatica nella sua ridondanza (in pratica, non andiamo a fare un bel niente, lo facciamo e basta) è usatissima in questo mondo che manda in diretta le azioni e i pensieri mentre si formano.


----------



## marco.cur

Infatti è usatissimo in certe trasmissioni televisive (cucina e televendite), ma non nel parlare quotidiano (per fortuna). Nelle previsioni del tempo non l'ho mai notato, almeno in quelle della RAI.


----------



## olaszinho

marco.cur said:


> Infatti è usatissimo in certe trasmissioni televisive (cucina e televendite), ma non nel parlare quotidiano (per fortuna). Nelle previsioni del tempo non l'ho mai notato, almeno in quelle della RAI.


 
Ma avete notato che si sta diffondendo vertiginosamente? Soltanto cinque o dieci anni fa non era assolutamente così diffuso, ora anche negli uffici, nei negozi, al bar si sente dire sempre più spesso: andrò ad esaminare quella pratica; questa ricerca va a dimostrare; questo fatto va a chiarire alcuni aspetti. Credo che dipenda moltissimo anche dal linguaggio televisivo e dall'influenza che esercita sul parlante medio. Spero di non essere contagiato, finora ho resistito stoicamente.


----------



## GabrielH

Ciao a tutti,
riapro questa discussione perché ho visto in un cartone su Youtube un uso che penso sia lo stesso di quello descritto da Francisgranada.


olaszinho said:


> Ma avete notato che si sta diffondendo vertiginosamente? Soltanto cinque o dieci anni fa non era assolutamente così diffuso


Sono già passati 10 anni ormai e magari quest'uso è ancora più diffuso.

Nel cartone c'è un personaggio che si trucca e usa molte volte la perifrasi in questione.
Riporto qui quello che si dice nel video: "ora vado a illuminare il viso col correttore X....e vado a sfumare con un pennello...andiamo a esaltare il naso"
Però quello che trovo strano è che il personaggio non si muove, quindi non vedo il motivo per cui ci sia la perifrasi. Non fa che prendere il correttore, il pennello, ecc, che si trovano a portata di mano.
Vorrei sapere se appartiene a uno slang, se lo ritenete sbagliato, se non suona strano, se è accettabile o altro. Vi dico che il cartone è fatto da un veneto, anche se non so se questo dato è davvero utile. Sarebbe forse come l'uso che si fa nelle trasmissioni di cucina di cui si è parlato sopra?

Che ne pensate? Mi preme molto capire perché sia stata usata la perifrasi anziché il presente dell'indicativo o il futuro semplice.
Grazie!


----------



## Armodio

Da quanto ho intuito, si tratta dei casi di moto figurato (_andare a+infinito) _con valore non spaziale, ma temporale, con sfumatura imminenziale, perifrasi spesso usata con funzione didattico-narrativa, specie alla prima persona plurale.
In sostanza, _Ora andiamo ad illustrare il capitolo... ora andiamo ad evidenziare la zona... _e simili: _passiamo ad illustrare, tra un attimo illustreremo, ci accingiamo/ci apprestiamo ad illustrare. _


----------



## GabrielH

Armodio said:


> perifrasi spesso usata con funzione didattico-narrativa, specie alla prima persona plurale.


Allora sarebbe come l'uso sottostante, vero?





annapo said:


> Io ho sentito continuamente usare espressioni del tipo:
> _"e adesso, andiamo a preparare una panna acida per la guarnizione"
> "o ora, andiamo a stendere la sfoglia per la pasta ripiena"
> "andiamo a ricavare una montagnola con la farina, in cui andiamo a mettere le uova, il lievito e il sale"_
> 
> oppure le previsioni del tempo:
> _"e ora andiamo ad esaminare la situazione delle massime e minime per la giornata di domani"_


----------



## Armodio

Esatto, Gabriel.


----------



## GabrielH

Grazie della risposta, Armodio!


----------



## A User

francisgranada said:


> La mia domanda è, se sia corretto usare il verbo _andare _per indicare un _futuro prossimo_ o per esprimere _l'intenzione di far qualcosa _(incluso i casi quando di fatto non bisogna "spostarsi" fisicamente).
> 
> Contesto/Esempi:
> 
> Domani vado a comprar un libro
> Domani vado ad alzarmi presto
> Ora vado a dirti che non mi sento bene
> Adesso vado a leggere un libro _(senza allontanarmi dal mio posto...)_
> Vado a cantarvi una bella canzone _(rimango seduto, non vado ad alcuna parte...) _
> Andiamo a vedere cosa c'è scritto nel dizionario _(senza far un passo ...)_


È, semplicemente, un *Incominciare a + infinito* 
«Incominciare. [T] Cominciare, Fare il primo o i primi atti d'un'operazione. o Ricevere in sé il primo o i primi effetti d'esterna azione. La _In_ aggiunge talvolta, e denota il primo principio».
*Andare *è sullo stampo dell'inglese, per indicare un futuro imminente.
Vai! - Dove devo andare? - Da nessuna parte, devi solo cominciare!


----------



## bearded

A User said:


> sullo stampo dell'inglese, per indicare un futuro imminente


e anche del francese (francese per ''tra poco farò'' : io vado fare).


----------

